# God puts you in places for a reason!



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I've always believed that God does things for a reason. You may not realize it when it happens, but when you look back on it you know it was him.

My grandmothers house flooded during tropical storm Allison. There was much work to do to the house and it took months. On one of my treks home from Pearland about 9:30 at night I stopped by the Walmart to pick up a few bass assassins for the next morning. I whipped into the Exxon station next to the Walmart at Dixie Farm road. I always pay with the Speedpass, but they didn't have one. That was Ok, I was a little hungry so I figured I'd fill up, grab me a coke and chips and be on my way home. I went inside, grabbed my stuff and made my way to the counter. There was a man in front of me that was argueing with the clerk. The clerk wanted to sell him a pack of cigarettes that he didn't want. After a few minutes the guy gave up and just bought the cigarettes. I got to looking at the clerk. He was sweating profusely and was having trouble. I told him what I had and he wasn't able to ring it up. He was extremely cunfused and disoriented. He wouldn't talk either. A guy behind me told me that he was in there everyday and these were good friendly people. Something was wrong. 

I had some emergency medical training so I asked the guy if he was a diabetic, no response. I asked a lady to grab me a coke and another to call 911. I convinced the guy to drink the coke. It was amazing. Within about 5 minutes he had come to his senses enough to realize that his sugar was low. He reached into his coat pocket and got out his glucose and ate it. Several minutes went by until the ambulance showed up. I let them know what happened and what we did to help him. The technician said that if we had not been there and taken action that the guy could have died.

I left there with a good feeling about being able to help someone, but the big thing is that God put me there. I never go inside, but this time I did. I never stop at Walmart, but this time I did. God was there leading me. He does work in mysterious ways.


----------

